# I made somewhat of a silk purse



## Eyerelief (Jun 6, 2021)

This project started over Memorial Day weekend when I wanted to tinker, but not spend a dime.  This bench top drill press was a garage find.  Rusty, laying on its side, noisy and a bit wobbly, it had been abandoned.  I soaked the column, table, and base in Evaporust, soaked the casting, belt cover, and spindle in my parts washer.  I promised myself that I wouldn't put any money in it unless after final assembly the spindle runout was under .004".  If it came in under .004, I said I would buy a new chuck for it.  I had some Nachi bearings laying around from a previous project, so I swapped out all the bearings.  Paint is what was in my cabinet (see Wilton vise in photo).  Added rubber washers between casting and cover and most of the noise went away. Replaced hardware with new if I had it on hand, if not, old hardware went back in. Much to my happiness, even though this unit was an import from Taiwan, all of the hardware was SAE, not metric. One of the handles was missing, both rod and grip so I threaded a piece of 5/16" on both ends and copied as close as I could a grip made from delrin.  That fabricated handle is in the 6 o'clock position in the picture.
When I was done, the JT33 taper was reading .001" when spun by hand (electric motor induces enough vibration that an accurate reading was not possible under power) with no end play.  So, I dropped $50 on a Shars chuck.  It is still reading .001 with a pin gage in the new chuck, maybe my indicator is broke?!?!  My wife says I would rather tinker with old stuff than eat........................


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 6, 2021)

Nice work. I have one I inherited, that is very much like yours. The casting that attaches to the post is broken. One of these days I'll drag it out of the shed and braze it up, and go through it. Mike


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 6, 2021)

Good job. I feel like cast iron is cast iron wherever it’s made. That was a worthwhile resto. Nice color too!


----------

